# kitty food prep station



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Am I the only one who has a huge chunk of counter space taken up by stuff needed for kitty food and meds? This seems slightly ridiculous. 

The 7.5 lb. cat:










Her food prep area (she is getting or has gotten every one of those meds/supplements in the past 8 months 8O): 










The actual food occupies an entire cabinet.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Nope...looks pretty much like here except they have a chunk of counter space, a shelf in the kitchen, and 4 shelves in the closet upstairs. Add to that the Puddies have THREE bedrooms with either a twin or double bed...and they are the only ones to use the Living Room with all their toys. I feel invaded now...... Maybe they should pay rent!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! Celia's the only person (um, well you know what I mean) who dines in the dining room. And she gets room service when she decides she can't be bothered to go to the dining room. Her mommy walks 3 feet from the kitchen counter to her dining area in the dining room, picks up her food and her little table (the upside down shelf) and walks back 3 feet to where Celia is sitting. 6 feet for me as opposed to 3 feet for her.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh my goodness, look at that! Lol. I've got a cabinet filled with their canned food too, plus some floor space for even more canned! Yikes. But I've stopped "collecting" canned for now. My med/supplements are limited to probiotics, fish oil, and some dental powder additive that I'm not really even sure works, lol. Some "meds" are put away, like SEB and L-lysine until they really need it. Oh, and not to mention most of freezer space and part of the fridge for thawing their meats and whatever food they're to get for the few days...

One of my friends who stayed over once said she was scared to pick out the wrong thing out of my fridge! :shock: It's only a very small portion on the shelf of the fridge that contains their raw meats, though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Nope...looks pretty much like here except they have a chunk of counter space, a shelf in the kitchen, and 4 shelves in the closet upstairs. Add to that the Puddies have THREE bedrooms with either a twin or double bed...and they are the only ones to use the Living Room with all their toys. I feel invaded now...... Maybe they should pay rent!



Bengal Invasion so which one is the ruler? Or is it a case of two Kings and Two Queens ruling different territories? LOL!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Spirite, 
Parts of my kitchen counter, look very similar!
Mini blender, 
Small basket that holds Cosequin, Taurine, L-lysine, Krill oil, Duralactin...
Lots of mini Corell dishes for food...
Mini spatulas for scraping out the mini blender!
Glass pyrex dishes, for storing leftovers...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Bengal Invasion so which one is the ruler? Or is it a case of two Kings and Two Queens ruling different territories? LOL!!


They all seem to get along well, but Simba is the dominant male and Luna the dominant female. The only fights are when Simba gets totally fed up with Komet and gives him a few good swats. I think they have all teamed up to get the Humans to wait on them......spoiled little monkeys....


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a cabinet filled with the rotation of canned foods and a bunch of counter space is dedicated to Amelia and the dogs.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

LoL, you are not alone. We have a kitchen cupboard for their foods, a medical box for their first Aid kit in the guest bedroom wardrobe, a cupboard in the living room for the "spare" toys and ones like Da Bird that need supervision. That's without all the other areas for beds toys in use etc. Spirite, just like you we have a feeding station but my husband got them both into the very bad habit that if you as a cat are too comfortable to move then your food will come to you. For sure we lodge with the cats :0:


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Our little island counter is basically the kitty space. lol. It's where they eat (because they're used to it and because I have a hard enough time keeping the cats away from each others food, let alone having to worry about the dog getting into it).

I also have a shelf dedicated solely to their canned food, plus a spoon that I use to scoop food into their bowls. The bowls themselves are just kept in the dish rack after I scrub them out. (or the sink if I'm being lazy and want to just scrub them right before their next meal)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like my space! Everything that is not needed daily is in the upper cabinet and all the storage containers are just below. I works out very well for us!


----------

